# info for building removable butt rod



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

I’m considering building my first removable butt rod. Any recommendations for how to attach the ferrule to the bottom of the blank? I haven’t found much info online and want to know what’s best as far as epoxy and shimming material.

thnx


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

I use Kardol epoxy (long set) and masking tape. Here is how I keep the ferrule, tip and blank spine in alignment while the epoxy sets



















Finished product


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

awesome! thanks


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

What size rod are you building?


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm thinking about rebuilding 3 existing 5'6 stand up rods into 2 piece rods and probably 2 lighter 5' rod uppers also from existing medium action jigging rods so I can swap them out. I have 2 daiwa tb750s and I want to be able to swap rod uppers for deep dropping and lighter duty fishing.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Ended up using 2 old Tiger Lite jigging rods and 2 Ocean Master stand ups. Can't wait to test them out!


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

I use epoxy with fiberglass mesh tape. Make sure that you start building the epoxy up at the blank and wrap the mesh tape while adding epoxy. What you want is a solid buildup from the blank to the rod. I do not use the masking tape too much dead space without epoxy. (i consider Masking tape dead space. it does not hold up under long terms. If you do not have a good quality build up epoxy you can also use flex coat and mason twine and start from the blank and build up with the flex coat and twine at the same time. The flex coat absorbs into the twine and when you are done you will have a solid bond that wont give. If you are in the Niceville area you are more than welcome to come by and I will show you how to do both methods. Or call and I can talk you through it.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

I used 2 rounds of masking tape then epoxy to fill in the gaps between to make one solid structure with enough epoxy to fill up the ferrule. I agree, the masking tape is not the best method. These were tested under stress and feel like they will hold up but time will tell. Next time I'll use your method. Thanks for the info!


----------

